# Panera Bread cobblestone muffin



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

'Tis the season to be jolly.  

_Cinnamon Raisin bread dough mixed with chunks of apples and spices, topped with streusel and white icing. _

Calories: 560 
Total Fat: 9g 
Saturated Fat: 2g 
Sodium: 620mg 
Total Carbohydrate: 100g 
Sugars: 42g 
Protein: 8g


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2004)

You are evil


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are evil



Actually, I feel very guilty right now for having eat it.  Yes, it was very tasty, but I still feel guilty.  I guess I'll have to burn a few hundred extra calories at the gym tonight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

I may incorporate this into my cut in January.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I may incorporate this into my cut in January.



Hey, it's got 8g protein.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 20, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, it's got 8g protein.


Well Hell then..  Gimme a couple of these and a diet coke and I'll be good to go!


----------

